# Water from a creek.........



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I get my water by gravity and for free from a creek, it goes to my 2,500 gallons container and from there to my 550 gallons container and then to my garage where I have a larger water filter and the preassure pump to send it into my house where I have another filter under my kitchen sink and another filter in my water jug in my frig.

Water is the most important item that you will need in what is to come so make sure to secure your source of water.

If you live in a apartment then a king size water bed under your regular bed would be the way to go.....if it goes bad then for toilet and washing up.

If you live in a larger apartment bldg that has a large water tank on the roof then with a few friends get ready to secured the water tank....be armed.

Remember that if power goes out there would be no water because you need power to send the preassurise water out, specially to the third and higher ffloors.

Water will be the "Blue Oil" of tomorrow........we can live without oil, but not without water.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like a nice setup.  
We have an artesian well about 20' deep, hand dug, and stone lined. Unfortunately it's at the same level as the house so gravity feed isn't an option for us. We can however pump water by hand or set up a bucket system. Not an ideal solution but we will always have access to fresh, clean water.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a well out back of the house. I've got to get myself something to remedy the water situation if the power goes. To get it out of the well. Like a generator but only good if you got the gas for them. Or a hand pump of some sort.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Ponce it sounds like you have the ideal setup. I don't look forward to securing water towers should the need ever arise. They're eye sores and attract attention.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Besides public water and a well, I have a creek that runs through my back yard which has a nice flow about 350 days/year. There's only a couple houses upstream so I expect it to stay clean and unpolluted. Right now, it's running clear at about 100 GPM. I also have some springs I can tap into if needed.

BTW, if you don't have power but have a pump in your sewer side of business at your house, be careful you don't flood your sewer system.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a well and plan to use a portable generator to power the pump. The generator is brand new, in the box sitting in the shed. It only needs to be on for a few minutes every couple days to a week so gas would last quite a while. Unfortunately there are no creeks nearby. There is a swamp 3 or 4 miles from me and if need be I could grab water from there and distill it.


----------

